# Kaufen bei Steam?



## Vakeros (22. November 2008)

Wie einige von euch sicher wissen bietet Steam ja die Möglichkeit, Spiele zu kaufen und sie dann herunterzuladen.
Dieses Angebot würde ich auch gerne nutzen nur habe ich das Problem das mir alle Spiele nur für Dollar angeboten werden und nicht für Euros.
Meine Frage ist jetzt: Kann man das irgendwie ändern oder kann man nur per Dollar bezahlen?
Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen was es so für Zahlungsmöglichkeiten bei Steam gibt.

Wäre echt toll wenn mir jemand zu den Sachen sagen könnte


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Schonmal den Dollarkurs zum Euro angesehen?
Da kommste gut bei weg, wenn man es umstellen könnte würde da sicher wieder ganze Eurosteuergedönskacke drauf kommen *gg*


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

also hab mir über steam cs gekauftund das wurde in dollar bezahlt.
soweit ich weiss kannst nur in dollar zaheln, aber das sollte auch kein prob darstellen, oder?
zahlungsmöglichkeiten stehen doch dabei, wenn du auf kaufen klickst, wenn ich mich nicht irre


----------



## Vakeros (22. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schonmal den Dollarkurs zum Euro angesehen?
> Da kommste gut bei weg, wenn man es umstellen könnte würde da sicher wieder ganze Eurosteuergedönskacke drauf kommen *gg*



ich hab nur leider keine Dollar sonst wär ads ja garkein Problem^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich hab nur leider keine Dollar sonst wär ads ja garkein Problem^^


naja, da du ja über kreditkarte (wsl) bezahlst ist das doh kein problem


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Eh im Internationalen bzw. Virtuellen Geldverkehr ist es vollkommen Latte ob du echte Dollar in der Hand hälst oder nicht... *gg* Steht da der Dollarpreis, gehst zur Bank sagst bescheid "So und soviel Geld in Dollar dahin überweisen" und fertig... du bist nicht in einem drittklassigen Urlaubsort wo du dein Geld noch an der Wechselbude umtauschen musst!


----------



## Vakeros (22. November 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> naja, da du ja über kreditkarte (wsl) bezahlst ist das doh kein problem



wenn ich also mit Kreditkarte bezahle wird der Betrag automatusch in Euro umgewandelt und abgebucht oder wie?


----------



## Ogil (22. November 2008)

Ja natuerlich. Du kannst doch auch mit Deiner Kreditkarte ohne Probleme im Ausland bezahlen - das ist doch einer der grossen Vorteile einer Kreditkarte!

Steuern bezahlt man natuerlich trotzdem - das ist voellig unabhaengig davon wie der Betrag dort ausgepreist ist. Da Du beim Bezahlen Deine Adresse angeben musst und diese gegen die Kreditkarte gecheckt wird (ein "Springfield, USA" ist also nicht moeglich) wird automatisch die Steuer zum Gesamtpreis hinzugefuegt.


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2008)

_Hab grad Call of Duty : World at War gekauft und bin am laden. 

Nur etwa 9.9GB sind schon nich grad wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Vakeros (23. November 2008)

ok danke euch allen.
jetzt muss ich nur meine Eltern mal fragen ob das ok ist^^


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2008)

_Wenn du sonst auch was über ihre Kreditkarte machst , sollte das kein Problem sein.

Steht zwar Dollar da aber mehr auch nicht._


----------



## x3n0n (23. November 2008)

Ihr müsst aber aufpassen, ich meine, dass (wie in den USA halt) noch die Steuern draufgerechnet werden.


----------



## painschkes (23. November 2008)

_Jup werden sie , spiel kostet 59.99$ normal und mit Steuer hierher 71$ und nen paar zerquetschte.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgerechnet etwa 56€_


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2008)

Die post von daher kostet halt viel *gg*


----------



## x3n0n (23. November 2008)

Hab mich halt damals gewundert als ich meine OrangeBox gekauft hab dass das gar keine 59$ waren... Ist aber bei dem Kurs damals immer noch weniger gewsen als die 50€ hier...


----------



## Lillyan (24. November 2008)

> Wie einige von euch sicher wissen bietet Steam ja die Möglichkeit, Spiele zu kaufen und sie dann herunterzuladen.





Selor schrieb:


> Die post von daher kostet halt viel *gg*



Hm... ich verkneife mir sowas wie "Ließ doch bitte, was der TE schreibt" und hoffe auf spontane Selbsterkenntnis :>


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2008)

_^.^ Ich hab mich auch grad gewundert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

Es war auch eine generelle Antwort für jeden der sich mal was von dort drüben bestellen mag ;-)
Das eben der Versand von da drüben plus Import etwas arg teuer werden kann ^^


----------



## painschkes (24. November 2008)

_Man läd es nur runter , nichts Versand / Import 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------

